# 17,000 lumens of incan domination! Mag 6D 64656/64657 *Beamshots added*



## mrartillery (Jun 6, 2010)

Well I finally got my 6 D complete after a couple months of compiling parts. Man was it ever worth the wait! Words honestly cannot describe this thing at night and the pictures don't really do it justice, but I thought I would share my fun with everyone else. :devil: The 64656 and 64657 compare pretty close in way of brightness as far as I could tell, although i prefer the 64656, the light is just a little whiter at 28v, however the 12.5 amps pull it down rather quickly. 

The shear size of this thing is just massive with the FM3-X installed, here's how it compares to my 2D 5761.






Isn't it lovely! :thumbsup:





The FM3-X and the rocker switch mod to handle the amperage! 





The 7 IMR 26500's used to power up this beast





I had a little left over space in between the tail spring and the batteries and needed something to add some pressure to the batteries so they could make good contact. So I had an old tailcap from a MiniMag lying around and it fit perfectly in the spring, so I ground the ano off and presto, I had a plug to add pressure to the batteries!





Looking down the throat of the beast!





To put things into perspective, here is the Osram 64656 up next to everyone's favorite, the infamous 1185.


----------



## mrartillery (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: 17,000 lumens of incan domination! Mag 6D 64656/64657*

Based on Lux's testing the 64656 puts out around 17,000 bulb lumens when over driven to 28v. It truly is a sight to behold, it makes my 64458 look like a toy! Sorry for the quality of a couple of the shots, the light heats up *really quick*, only 15-20 seconds bursts due to the fact it gets to hot to hold! I was trying to hurry and the get the pictures taken before I went into meltdown. 

So here's the control shot of my barn.





And the barn all lite up :devil: BTW the barn is at about 50 yards away





Didn't see the need to do a control shot of my front yard, it'd just be another black picture so here you go. (Beam was pointing more toward the ground in this pic)





I adjusted slightly the beam direction more toward the power pole, oh and the power pole is about 200 yards away. Notice how it lights up the trees beyond the pole which is roughly another 20-30 yards.  (again sorry for the shakiness)


----------



## daf3m (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: 17,000 lumens of incan domination! Mag 6D 64656/64657*

+1 beamshots ,preferably in an open area


----------



## paulr (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: 17,000 lumens of incan domination! Mag 6D 64656/64657*

Woooaaaah!!! :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Justin Case (Jun 6, 2010)

That's glorious!

But do you really think that the IMR26500s will hold 4V per cell at 12.5A draw?

When I did a discharge test, the IMR26500s held just over 4V at 3.6A draw (I was testing for 1185 performance) for multiple minutes.

Also interesting that seven IMR26500s was too short and you needed a spring spacer. I would have thought that the fit would have been just about perfect, with the nominally ~1cm shorter length relieving the typically high tail spring pressure in the stock Mags.


----------



## daf3m (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice beast..Can you make an estimation of it's total cost?


----------



## mrartillery (Jun 6, 2010)

Justin Case said:


> That's glorious!
> 
> But do you really think that the IMR26500s will hold 4V per cell at 12.5A draw?



Oh no, I know that they drain down rather quickly under that kind of load, either way its 10,000 bulb lumens by design, so the figure at 28v is purely theatrical, but none the less incredible.




daf3m said:


> Nice beast..Can you make an estimation of it's total cost?



About $350


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Jun 6, 2010)

This needs to go into that "The Big Lights" thread!


----------



## Sway (Jun 6, 2010)

Explains what’s been light the sky up at night :goodjob:


----------



## rayman (Jun 6, 2010)

That's a real great example of your Rocker switch mod .

rayman


----------



## garilla (Jun 6, 2010)

Now this light really needs 300+ yards to stretch it's legs to see what it is capable of !!! Love to see some distance shots, Wow gets hot in 15-20 secs thats cranking out the lumens. You need a water cooled jacket surrounding it like they used on machine gun barrels!


----------



## daf3m (Jun 6, 2010)

garilla said:


> Now this light really needs 300+ yards to stretch it's legs to see what it is capable of !!! Love to see some distance shots, Wow gets hot in 15-20 secs thats cranking out the lumens. You need a water cooled jacket surrounding it like they used on machine gun barrels!


 
Nothing left to say..!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ninemm (Jun 6, 2010)

Very impressive! Congrats!


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 6, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> The 7 IMR 26500's used to power up this beast
> [...]
> To put things into perspective, here is the Osram 64656 up next to everyone's favorite, the infamous 1185.


I liked the above pics particularly. :thumbsup:


----------



## flashfiend (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't incans just make you feel all warm inside? Or in this case blazing hot on the outside?

What a wonderful way to make use of your awesome switch mod.


----------



## tokerblue (Jun 6, 2010)

I just remembered where I saw that build before.


----------



## GeetarHero (Jun 6, 2010)

Holy-shnikes! thats AWESOME!!! Nice work!


----------



## ICUDoc (Jun 6, 2010)

SOLID build- thanks for the pics!!


----------



## Kevin1322 (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't really even comprehend how bright that must be. I was looking foreward to getting my new mag back modded with an SST-90, but now... :shakehead Absolutely incredible!


----------



## A380 (Jun 7, 2010)

This is really a WOW flashlight!!
Did you use a sofstart or just a kiu socket ad direct drive?


----------



## Noctis (Jun 7, 2010)

Kevin1322 said:


> I can't really even comprehend how bright that must be. I was looking foreward to getting my new mag back modded with an SST-90, but now... :shakehead Absolutely incredible!


On the bright side(no pun intended), you probably get triple the runtime with your puny nightlight:devil:.


----------



## flashfiend (Jun 7, 2010)

A380 said:


> This is really a WOW flashlight!!
> Did you use a sofstart or just a kiu socket ad direct drive?



Check the link in the OP's sig line for switch mod.


----------



## mrartillery (Jun 7, 2010)

Kevin1322 said:


> I can't really even comprehend how bright that must be. I was looking foreward to getting my new mag back modded with an SST-90, but now... :shakehead Absolutely incredible!



Yeah it's most definitely a sight to behold, hands down the brightest thing I've ever seen for its size. Lol, don't give up on your light, I own several wow lights, (this being the baddest, of course) but I own many practical lights for example, my ROP's, 1185, 1111 etc. This is just a light to show off to your buddies. 



Noctis said:


> On the bright side(no pun intended), you probably get triple the runtime with your puny nightlight:devil:.



LMAO, oh so true! 

Thanks everyone for your nice comments, I'm glad you enjoy it!


----------



## wechnivag (Jun 7, 2010)

i guess this is an irrelevant question, but does it set things on fire?


----------



## Noctis (Jun 8, 2010)

wechnivag said:


> i guess this is an irrelevant question, but does it set things on fire?


Considering "The Torch" from Wicked Lasers will set things on fire with a mere 4100 lumens, there's really no question that it will burn things up.

The real question is, from how far away can it light things on fire:devil:?


----------



## Litbobber (Jun 8, 2010)

Very nice powerhouse!!


----------



## don.gwapo (Jun 8, 2010)

Whoa, that would be the brightest light i've ever seen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice torch [can't really call it JUST a light].

How 'bout some beamshots lighting up passing airliners??


----------



## Bob96 (Jun 8, 2010)

Impressive flashlight. The bulb that you are using is so much larger and the filient much higher than the 1185 bulb. How does that work out with your FM 3" Head as far as beam pattern?


----------



## mrartillery (Jun 8, 2010)

garilla said:


> Now this light really needs 300+ yards to stretch it's legs to see what it is capable of !!!



Im going to try to make this happen! I have a large field behind my house thats around that distance, so one night I may take it out for another spin.



Noctis said:


> The real question is, from how far away can it light things on fire:devil:?



Lol, that is a good question. I stood in front of it and felt heat at almost ten feet away, not of course enough to light something on fire, but you could feel it.



^Gurthang said:


> How 'bout some beamshots lighting up passing airliners??



Is that legal? :naughty:



Bob96 said:


> Impressive flashlight. The bulb that you are using is so much larger and the filient much higher than the 1185 bulb. How does that work out with your FM 3" Head as far as beam pattern?



On white wall testing, or ceiling bounce test the hotspot is profound, not as much as a axial filament bulb, but none the less is still pretty nice. The shadows of the filament are somewhat noticeable on a white wall, although this is totally unnoticeable when outside. Oh, and might I add, the ceiling bounce test from this thing is insane, it absolutely destroys your night vision after you turn it off, but its worth it!


----------



## crewsy (Jun 8, 2010)

wow very nice build mate! should get some handle grips for it so you can hold it longer without burning yourself haha


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jun 10, 2010)

Great build.

I made almost the same thing a few years ago, althought I only have the 64457 (your 64656 is more powerfull) with 7 emoli 26700 cells, so had to use an extender or two. Oh and you have the finned head ( I have smooth but same shape)

The AW C's wern't about at the time...infact Emoli was the only cell I could find in 4.2V capable of 12V. Still a good cell, (I just wish for IMR D's now!!!)

At one point I had it all in a 6D just one with 37mm extention, but had the switch ontop of one of the cells. ( I used a Judco 14V 10A switch) , but used a 74m extention aswell, and fixed the judco inside a D switch in the end to keep the cells away from the heat.

If I were you I would look to get the cells right in the tail cap, ( deanodised with a small / cut down spring) away from the hot end, and get a larger lump of metal to make up the difference at the switch end soak up the heat a bit from the switch end of the body....I used an old peice of scrap brass from work that I cut down to fit and squeesed in..but you will have more space than I did for that so it may work even better. Or if you can find an extra 10mm by cutting down the switch you could squeese in 8 cells, but then you'll need a regulator, so its not probably worth it. 

I still have the host with the switch pretty much permanently fixed in there, but haven't run it for a while.

When I was building it I was testing V bulb with some unisulated wires pushed in the lamp socket. (as the insulated wire was burning from the lamps heat/ IR with the head off.) I acidently momentarily touched one of the wires on the body, and the Mag ano. was thin enought to breakdown and I dumped the full 7 x 4.2V charged cells throught the wire, God knows what current went throught that wire, but it got Very bright and white hot before it evaporated :sick2:

I'd also recomend short bursts ( shame these can't be blasted for a long time) (I'm sure you do this anyway) as you will melt the reflector coating if left on too long. You could try rotating it in your hand slowly when on (although I'm unsure if it would make a difference) but thats what I do...I just think heat rises, and the top of the reflector opening may get a bit hotter if left in one spot whilst on. I have had a good few minute out of these 150-250W lights without ill effects though.
Now I have a Jimmy M regulator with 80 degree temp cut out on the board under the kiu socket I only get a few minutes before my 150W 64633 cuts out on high temp....I used to push my mags WAY hotter than this ever gets.

Yours has a realy nice/ clean look without extentions. Realy stylish!
I got a 7D to try to see what I can fit in it, but I cant put a turbo head on it  ( different threads & OD) and there is not that much extra room to play with as the tailcap is shorter internaly and the switch has no room to cut down, So I'll just wait for IMR D's if they ever arrive

So be carefull! You have a real beast there :twothumbs 

(I never did post a pic of when my son got hold of a 64623 I had left not locked out and he'd melted a hole in the carpet when he was pretending it was a rocket taking off.)  I was in big trouble when I got home


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow!

Can you make a comparison shot with a 9AA 1185?


----------



## mrartillery (Jun 30, 2010)

jcvjcvjcvjcv said:


> Wow!
> 
> Can you make a comparison shot with a 9AA 1185?



Sure


----------



## Sprinkles (Jun 30, 2010)

backyard field beam shots??


----------



## nuphoria (Jun 30, 2010)

WOW, that is a bloody marvellous light, but why no pocket clip? :devil:

Mind you, if it was bezel down you'd melt your shoes if you accidentally turned the best on.


----------



## mrartillery (Jul 1, 2010)

Sprinkles said:


> backyard field beam shots??



This is still on my "to do list", Ive been trying to save up for a better camera so I can actually take some quality shots, mine at best is sucky :sick2:


----------



## Dave 88 (Jul 13, 2010)

Holy Mother. That thing needs a fire extinguisher clipped to the side of it.


----------



## SHEBOP (Jul 13, 2010)

*DANG! That is quite a build! Thanks for sharing!:twothumbs*


----------



## mrartillery (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## The_Police (Jul 27, 2010)

daaaaaaaaaaaamn...... lol that's a fricken beast!


----------



## mrartillery (Jul 28, 2010)

The_Police said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaamn...... lol that's a fricken beast!



Awww, you're going to make me blush. :laughing:


----------



## Sprinkles (Jul 28, 2010)

Does it come with one of these..... 









(I especially like the depicted uses for the suit - very reassuring)


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 6, 2010)

Fabulous mod! This is the perfect light to singe low flying bat wings. It is funny once you use a light like this, going back to a 200 lumen light.


----------



## mrartillery (Aug 6, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> Fabulous mod! This is the perfect light to singe low flying bat wings. It is funny once you use a light like this, going back to a 200 lumen light.



Very true. Its also bad when 1000 lumens just doesn't look as bright as it once did. :candle:


----------



## Darvis (Aug 6, 2010)

When you click the switch on that thing, does it propel you backwards ala the Hollywood "shooting a big gun" action/reaction force of nature? Truly awesome. I would love to see the (singed) look on the face of a perp after you used that in a tactical "bump in the night" room clearing manuever!! You do mount this on your pistol, right?


----------



## mrartillery (Aug 6, 2010)

Lol, well the only problem with that is it would probably disorient you as much as it would the perp. That much light all at once would destroy your night adjusted eyes...unless you got some shades near by.


----------



## Illum (Aug 6, 2010)

thread hijacked, nevermind


----------



## mrartillery (Aug 6, 2010)

In way of charging, its nothing fancy just 4 setups like this all charged to 4.15 and bled down to 28.2v for pack voltage with a 64657. Much above that and you will flash them, trust me Ive killed 2 of them already.


----------



## m3flies (Aug 6, 2010)

Are you kidding me? The sun would squint looking at this thing.


----------



## Justin Case (Aug 6, 2010)

I charge my 5xIMR26500 cells for my 4D Mag623 in this parallel cradle connected to a hobby charger


----------



## Illum (Aug 6, 2010)

nice heavy gauge wire oo:


----------



## Justin Case (Aug 6, 2010)

Two continuous lengths of 12 gauge Deans noodle wire. Silicone jacket selectively stripped and exposed wire areas soldered to the cradles.


----------



## mrartillery (Aug 7, 2010)

Justin, nice cradle! I had thought about making something like this myself one time, but I just decided to use the WF-139's since I already had them, just had to make some holders for the batteries and presto!


----------



## Justin Case (Aug 7, 2010)

I did the same thing with this WF-139:





Tyco/AMP crimp-on ring terminals, 18 ga stranded wire, Bulgin C holders. I used thinner gauge wires vs the other cradle above because the wires in the previous cradle could carry up to 11.5A (1C charge rate for each of the 5 IMR26500s being charged in parallel by the hobby charger). The WF-139, in contrast, might send about 0.6A through the wires.

The red spacers are AA length, so I can also use the cradles to charge C NiMH cells in a AA charger in a pinch.


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 8, 2010)

Justin Case said:


> the wires in the previous cradle could carry up to 11.5A (1C charge rate for each of the 5 IMR26500s being charged in parallel by the hobby charger)


oo:
I like that setup.


----------



## mrartillery (Aug 8, 2010)

Justin, what did you use for the aa spacers? I am currently just using some wooden dowel cut to length, but yours looks much neater.


----------



## Illum (Aug 8, 2010)

tell you what guys, I think I just hijacked the thread posting that comment, can we move it to another thread and let the 17K lumen thread run its course?


----------



## lifeofahero (Aug 8, 2010)

Woooow.. thats crazy!! :thumbsup:

Looking at the two front yard shots.. bottom right of the image, near the bottom of the fence post... did you catch an animal in the second image? The two glowing dots look like cats eyes and they're not in the first image. :laughing:


----------



## mrartillery (Aug 9, 2010)

Good point, I actually have no idea what that is. :thinking:


----------



## N10 (Aug 16, 2010)

that's a nice bedside light .... or at least that's what i'd be using it for!..still waiting for backyard beamshots


----------



## druidmars (Sep 1, 2010)

Awestruck by that huge powerhouse. That makes my VaraPower 2.0 looks like a baby!  Congrats!


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Sep 1, 2010)

druidmars said:


> Awestruck by that huge powerhouse. That makes my VaraPower 2.0 looks like a baby!  Congrats!



Thats V-True!

I dont have a V2 & can apprecaite it for ultimate daily use, but every CPF'er should have one huge incan in the mix.

When I started frequenting CPF it was insane & getting into High W incans was fantastic fun.... At the minute I still have one in the car and one very close to this sitting in my hotel room.

I'm supprised I haven't seen more of these being made more.


----------



## mrartillery (Sep 1, 2010)

Raoul_Duke said:


> Thats V-True!
> 
> but every CPF'er should have one huge incan in the mix.



....or ten


----------



## steve007 (Sep 3, 2010)

I would love to see more pics of 'the beast' in action. :twothumbs


----------



## Eddie-M (Sep 3, 2010)

steve007 said:


> I would love to see more pics of 'the beast' in action. :twothumbs


 
Seconded! :naughty:


----------



## mrartillery (Sep 6, 2010)

Be patient my friends, more pictures will come eventually. :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertM (Sep 15, 2010)

Awesome build! I can't really even begin to image what 10,000-17,000 lumens looks like. My biggest light is a lowly 35-watt HID which puts out just a fraction of this big boy.

When you do more pictures, do you have an M6 with its MN21 you can compare it to?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Bob96 (Sep 15, 2010)

Having built a 6D almost identical to Martillery's I can say that comparing it with a Surefire M6 w/ HOLA is like the difference between light output of a match against a bonfire. These Mega-Incans just blow away anything available in flood and throw. I can light up a building 1/2 mile away. I can light up a garage door two blocks away along with fillling the alley with light the entire distance. The outputis truely amazing.


----------



## RobertM (Sep 15, 2010)

Bob96 said:


> Having built a 6D almost identical to Martillery's I can say that comparing it with a Surefire M6 w/ HOLA is like the difference between light output of a match against a bonfire. These Mega-Incans just blow away anything available in flood and throw. I can light up a building 1/2 mile away. I can light up a garage door two blocks away along with fillling the alley with light the entire distance. The outputis truely amazing.




I like the match/bonfire analogy.


----------



## mrartillery (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry Robert, no M6. But when comparing it to a say a ROP Lo or even an 1185, the difference is truly surreal.


----------



## Marvinie (Oct 9, 2010)

It´s just unbelievable you can fit a 275 Watt bulb into a flashlight. :huh:

Now I want one to but I am thinking of a 300 Watt GY6.35 bulb that will push 10450 lumens out. Because a GY6.35 has thicker legs, I could grind them to 1mm.
Did you ever thought about this or is it an stupid idea?

The bulb:
http://www.bulbconnection.com/ViewSIMItem/bcrw/simid/2642/item.html

Marvin


----------



## mrartillery (Oct 9, 2010)

Marvinie said:


> Now I want one to but I am thinking of a 300 Watt GY6.35 bulb that will push 10450 lumens out. Because a GY6.35 has thicker legs, I could grind them to 1mm.
> Did you ever thought about this or is it an stupid idea?
> 
> The bulb:
> ...



Theres no need for that, Osram makes various bulbs in the 300-400w range with the 5.3 base that others on this site have used for mods. This one comes to mind, 16,000 lumens at 36v, much more when overdriven. Also keep in mind that the 64656 produces well into the 300w range when ran at 28.4v.


----------



## mrQQ (Oct 24, 2010)

already done


----------



## LumenHound (Oct 30, 2010)

mrQQ said:


> already done


Great link mrQQ

:twothumbs


----------



## mrartillery (Apr 6, 2011)

Been considering selling the beast, just fishing for some interest....


----------



## mrartillery (Apr 8, 2011)

Hmmmm...no takers? :thinking:


----------



## TheArcLight (Apr 9, 2011)

WOW thats bright


----------



## The_Police (May 30, 2011)

mrartillery said:


> Hmmmm...no takers? :thinking:


 
I'm just curious, how much $$ would you want for that monster?


----------



## mrartillery (Jun 14, 2011)

Already sold it.


----------



## The_Police (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok, I'll bet it sold for a bit?


----------



## mrQQ (Jun 17, 2011)

I have similar setup for sale.


----------



## The_Police (Jun 18, 2011)

mrQQ said:


> I have similar setup for sale.


 
How much would you want for it? I won't make any deals yet though.


----------



## mrQQ (Jun 19, 2011)

all info here. I can go down a bit on the price or can include a used set of batteries, but you need to be careful with them.


----------



## The_Police (Jun 19, 2011)

mrQQ said:


> all info here. I can go down a bit on the price or can include a used set of batteries, but you need to be careful with them.


 
That is a very insane build! Although it is way out of my price range.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 28, 2011)

mrartillery said:


> Already sold it.


 
I know you must miss it--a great build! Having that much photonic power--vaporizing everything in its path--maybe you can get a prescription for Viagra now? :devil: LOL! 

That was a benchmark of the great flashaholic heyday when men were men, and lumens per watt were only important to nerds!


----------



## sylathnie (Aug 30, 2011)

mrQQ said:


> already done



Just noticed this thread. Already been done along time ago... I still keep mine around for fun. Whenever someone says "hey I saw this flashlight online that can start fires" I bring it out. Nothing says bright like the smell of sizzling bacon, or cooked steak or the perfect roasted marshmallow.


----------



## mrartillery (Aug 31, 2011)

I do miss it....I just dont get as much free time anymore, different job is running me ragged. Sold off a few toys and it was one of them. Theres always the memories.......


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 1, 2013)

For some reason, a newer member was reading your thread and asked me why it wasn't in my top list in my sig. I just added it to #2 spot.


----------



## MadMaxabeam (Mar 2, 2013)

Justin Case said:


> I did the same thing with this WF-139:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats just brilliant. No wonder we made it to the moon.


----------

